# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Виджелант и клепка

## Carrey

Насчёт клёпки... Раз уж всё равно каждой дырке столько внимания, можно и высверливать сверлом 0.3мм насквозь по отлитой или размеченной колёсиком клёпке. Что хорошо - в тонировании не нуждается. Получается так:



Ещё фоты.

----------


## Nazar

> Насчёт клёпки... Раз уж всё равно каждой дырке столько внимания, можно и высверливать сверлом 0.3мм насквозь по отлитой или размеченной колёсиком клёпке. Что хорошо - в тонировании не нуждается. Получается так:


ИМХО очень крупная и навязчивая клепка, она не должна так выглядеть на модели. У трамповского Виджиланта в 48 она примерно так и выглядит и я уже пару лет не знаю что с ней делать.

----------


## Carrey

Продайте мне, давно разыскиваю 8) . Этот-то мой, в 1/72. У 1/48, говорят, движки в комплекте, и штангу заправки можно сделать нормально.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> ИМХО очень крупная и навязчивая клепка, она не должна так выглядеть на модели.


Согласен, слишком утрировано смотрится. Хотя, конечно, сделано очень аккуратно )



> У трамповского Виджиланта в 48 она примерно так и выглядит и я уже пару лет не знаю что с ней делать.


Ну дык, зашпаклевать и накатать новую )))

----------


## Nazar

> Продайте мне, давно разыскиваю 8) .


Я могу его для Вас купить, в Питере они есть.




> Ну дык, зашпаклевать и накатать новую )))


Это Дима видимо единственный вариант возможный, правда накатывать ее нет смысла . Не так сильно она на этом самолете выделяется, по съемным панелям конечно нужно будет болты нанести, а клепку в сад. :Smile:

----------


## Carrey

На Виги бы характерные "хлопуны" как-нибудь изобразить, хрен с ними, заклёпками. Что с литературой по нему, кстати? Пол-года назад на фарпоссте выложили хорошую монографию (Aerofax_Minigraph_9_-_North_American_Rockwell_A3J___A-5__Vigilante), но всё равно маловато инфы. Фотоотстрелов обнаружил только 2 крайне поверхностных музейной машины (причём не интересующей меня 156-й серии а "ранний" 5С), современные (т.е. перекрашено и антизавандалировано). С механизацией крыла мудрёно, на рентгене не разобраться, фантазировал от балды.
В Питере есть - хорошо, попробую заказать через знакомых.
А вообще, конечно, оффтопик. 8)

----------


## Nazar

С литературой по нему все напряжно
У меня всего три книжки


Ну и валков с десяток, как восстановленных, так и не тронутых машин, причем та машина, которую буду делать я не тронута

----------


## Carrey

Мона ссылочки на фоты попросить?
Отсутствующая у Вас но исключительно необходимая литература: http://rapidshare.com/files/20163485..._Vigilante.pdf

----------


## Nazar

Тот Валк который на мою машину, я уже сейчас вряд-ли найду, а так
http://www.carrierbuilders.net/
в разделе Walkarounds
http://www.primeportal.net/the_airstrip.htm

----------


## Carrey

Спасибо, бум изучать. Поспешил я с 1/72, хотя этот четырёхлетний долгострой давно надо было окончательно решать.

----------


## Nazar

> Мона ссылочки на фоты попросить?
> Отсутствующая у Вас но исключительно необходимая литература: http://rapidshare.com/files/20163485..._Vigilante.pdf


Не получается у меня с этой идиотской рапиды качать, вечно выдает ошибку о открытом канале. :Mad:

----------


## Carrey

Не вопрос, держите зеркало: http://www.zshare.net/download/560609889aeb101c/
Если и оттуда не вытяните, могу кусками на мыло.

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо, скачал. Сейчас буду изучать.

----------


## Carrey

Приятного вечера у камина! 
Горб на своём будете исправлять? Я не решился. И - какова на сегодня ситуация с афтермаркетом? Выпустил ли кто правдоподобную кабину, кресла, радар, отсеки оборудования, ниши шасси?

----------


## Nazar

> Приятного вечера у камина! 
> Горб на своём будете исправлять? Я не решился. И - какова на сегодня ситуация с афтермаркетом? Выпустил ли кто правдоподобную кабину, кресла, радар, отсеки оборудования, ниши шасси?


У меня до него руки не скоро дойдут.
Аирес на него делает кабину, ниши и сопла? Эдик делает травление и маски. Кто-то делает смоляной фонарь, видел металлические стойки, деревянный каркас и еще что-то по мелочи.
Вот тут немного есть.
http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/index.php?CATEGORY=&DIVISION=&MANUFACTURER=&CODE=&  TYPE=&SCALE=1%3A48&KEYWORD=RA-5C&NUMPERPAGE=25&order[]=arrived+desc&order[]=code+asc

----------


## Котков Андрей

Есть еще Aerofax Minigraph на искомый самолет, но им как я вижу уже поделились

----------


## Carrey

Если у кого в оригинале есть, было бы недурственно эту ксерокопию пересканировать.

----------

